# Thoughts on the Buck 'Vanguard' hunting knife? (either the 192 or the 692)



## Kestrel (Mar 28, 2011)

Edit: Update on the '692', please see post # 4.

------------------------

I have been looking for a new general-use hunting knife, and was impressed with the Buck Vanguard 192 - a co-worker has enjoyed using his for many years of very heavy demanding use and the shape of its blade is exactly what I am looking for. Does anyone have any opinions on the Buck Vanguard 192 (wood grip) or the 692 (rubber grip)? I've been looking at both for a while now and am having a difficult time deciding between them.

I've been reading reviews of this knife online and they are generally quite positive, particularly for the price point (~$60). However, the input of any CPF'ers is of course even more helpful. :wave:

Their 192 has been manufactured in the U.S. for many decades, I gather that the current-production Vanguards are w/ *420HC* steel. Obviously this isn't the best of steels (it _is_ considered to be an entry-level, budget US-mfg. hunting knife) - does anyone know if the older ones were made with a different steel - perhaps I should be looking for one of those instead? :thinking:

Thanks,


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 28, 2011)

Buck 420HC isn't anything like the cheapo 420 J2 steel you see on imports. It also has one of THE best heat treatment protocols in production knives and performs well above what most folks might expect just looking at its spec sheet. Buck does play with superalloys from time to time, and I think at one point in the past they used 440C but stopped using it due to production costs on their high volume knives.


----------



## WDR65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I own several Buck knives with 420HC steel. In fact they are my primary skinning knives as they sharpen so easily and take a razor edge. In fact I don't have many knives that I can get any sharper than those Bucks. 

I would give it a try if I were you.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Just bumping this old thread of mine from last year, in that I now have a Vanguard 692:







The thing is that this was my Dad's hunting knife, it was a gift to him from my older brother.

My Dad liked this knife a lot and was pretty proud of it - he used it on his last few hunting trips and it came in useful for field dressing a few moose.

My Dad passed away earlier this summer and I'm happy to be the caretaker for something that reminds me of him. :sigh:

So it's definitely special to me, much more so than if I had merely purchased one for myself.

Thanks folks,


----------



## guyg (Sep 28, 2012)

I was able to get a 692 in ATS 34 and a 192 Master Series overrun in BG42. Great edge geometry and edge holding. The shorter blade puts you close to what is being cut for better leverage.


----------

